# My Quad ABSCESS pictures..



## stfuandliftbtch (Oct 25, 2010)

This is a picture of an abscess I got 1 year ago from an hcg subQ injection. I sterilized the vial completely wrong, and ended up getting this..

It used to look a lot worse, with a capsule or 2, then closing and new capsule coming up.. The pain has gone away. But now for the rest of my life I am stuck with this HUGE red hardened scar tissue on my right quad. Wasn't able to do a show a few months back wither because the abscess was not healed/closed yet. I've tried some kelo kote, but have not used it long enough to see results. I've thought about getting the scar tissue cut out...but they would have to pack it, and it would then again be just a huge scar(but not red).

FmLifeee. So remember, be sterile! SUPER Sterile!


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 25, 2010)

ouch thats the worst gear abscess I ever seen no pun intended.I would def opt 4 laser.If you get it cut its gonna be alot of time to heal(no leg work 4 a while).


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Oct 25, 2010)

thanks for the reply...appreciate it. I was a DUMBASS and cleaned the old test vial with water from the tap, then put the Hcg in..

I no..i no.. It was like a year ago. Im about ohh id say 100X more educated now. Don't worry


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 25, 2010)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> thanks for the reply...appreciate it. I was a DUMBASS and cleaned the old test vial with water from the tap, then put the Hcg in..
> 
> I no..i no.. It was like a year ago. Im about ohh id say 100X more educated now. Don't worry


 
live and learn


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Oct 25, 2010)

im trippin it is going to completely ruin me in bodybuilding competitions


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 25, 2010)

nice legs sailor


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Oct 25, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> nice legs sailor



thanks man! 

And lysol... yea good idea. i use that now instead of alcohol wipes b4 injection..works wonders!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Oct 25, 2010)

yea, not looking to loose a limb...and yea, i could definitely use some size on my legs..not happy with 24" legs lol


----------

